# Τι τους κάνουμε τους ανεμόμυλους;



## nickel (Apr 3, 2008)

Τελευταία δευτερόλεπτα του αγώνα μπάσκετ. Τον παρακολουθώ παρέα με την κόρη μου. Λέει ο εκφωνητής: «Βέβαια, ο Ολυμπιακός κυνηγάει ανεμόμυλους».

— «Κυνηγάει ανεμόμυλους;» Τι είναι αυτό; αναρωτιέται η κόρη μου.

— Από τον Δον Κιχώτη, της λέω. Αλλά κανονικά είναι «μάχεται με ανεμόμυλους». Ίσως το μπερδεύουν με το «κυνηγάει χίμαιρες».

Κοιτάζω στο Γκουγκλ. Πολλοί φαίνεται να έχουν πάρει κυνήγι τους ανεμόμυλους. Ένα κλικ αργότερα: chasing windmills! Καλά, σκέφτομαι, οι Εγγλέζοι πάλι γιατί κυνηγούν τους ανεμόμυλους;

Ο ιδιωματισμός είναι tilting at windmills (το tilt από την αρχική του σημασία, της κονταρομαχίας), άντε fighting windmills. Και chasing dreams και άλλα συναφή.

Κυνηγάμε για να πιάσουμε the impossible dream, αλλά κοτζάμ ανεμόμυλοι πού να πάνε; Ο ανεμόμυλος είναι ο γίγαντας που πολεμάμε (ΤΣΣΚΑ, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση...) σ' έναν αγώνα που δεν έχουμε ελπίδα να κερδίσουμε.






_Πριν το κυνήγι_


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Σήμερα ο Μανδραβέλης τιτλοφορεί το άρθρο του _Λογχίζοντας ανεμόμυλους_. Γράφει στην κατάληξή του: «Πρέπει τώρα να διεκδικήσουμε μέτρα που θα βοηθήσουν τους νυν και μελλοντικούς ανέργους να σταθούν στα πόδια τους, αντί να λογχίζουμε ανεμόμυλους». Ναι, αυτό είναι ωραία απόδοση.


----------



## jaagrath (Jan 18, 2012)

το ''ανεμόμυλος'' στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ανήκει στη ''μπασκετική'' ορολογία, όπου χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει μία ισχυρή κίνηση επιτιθέμενου, κατά την οποία εκείνος πηδάει με τη μπάλα στα χέρια, αλλάζοντας στον αέρα τη θέση του σώματός του καθώς στρίβει προς διαφορετική κατεύθυνση και αφήνει ή ''καρφώνει'' τη μπάλα στη στεφάνη...
το να "κυνηγάς ανεμόμυλους" στο μπάσκετ δε φέρνει συνήθως κανένα αποτέλεσμα, γι' αυτό και χρησιμοποιείται ως έκφραση για να χαρακτηρίσει τη μάταιη μάχη μίας ηττημένης ομάδας σ' ένα παιχνίδι που έχει ήδη κριθεί πριν τη λήξη του...


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Μα το χέρι που «έχασε» ο μακαρίτης στα νερά της Ναυπάκτου, αδυνατώ να δω τη σχέση ανάμεσα στους ανεμόμυλους του Θερβάντες και τους ανεμόμυλους της καλαθοσφαίρισης. Οι παρακάτω «ανεμόμυλοι» (windmill dunks) δεν έχουν τίποτα το δονκιχωτικό.


----------

